# Condensation inside heater?



## Dave540 (Jan 16, 2012)

I just upgraded from a 10 to a 30 gallon tank for my pacu, the small glass heater I had wasn't doing it's job and also I started getting a static shock when touching the water sometimes (maybe just a coincidence from the dry electric heat in the house) It's had condensation inside it for over a year since I got it.

I just got a new glass 200w tetra heater and put that in and it also had a little condensation in it soon as i put it in the tank...

Is this normal? like maybe just the air from the factory condenses when it hits the cold water? It never seems to get any worse.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

is it fully submersable? as long as there aren't any cracks/shocking going on, I wouldn't worry aboutit too much.

Edt: after doing some research, KG4 is right, return it or throw it away. it could just break or it could pose an electrical fire hazard.


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

No it is not normal,
I would take the new unit back. 

I only use submersible heaters that way there is no way that water can get into them buy accident.

if money is not a problem and appearance is very important to you.
then get an under gravel heater

Hydor HYDROKABLE UG HEATR 100W


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

i noticed some in my eheim jager too...idk why its there it doesnt get worse but i think it will be ok..been there for a month or 2 and no changes with it so im just gonna leave it


----------

